# I have the tools, now what?



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

I have posted a few times before on here, and I have gotten great responses. I have asked about tools, paint and doors. I figure myself to be a learning carpenter, I know that I am far from the best, but I can read a tape, cut a straight line, pound a nail etc. but now I want to find a job where I can put all these together. This is where the problem lies, see its winter here in Rochester and there doesn't seem to be any work. I don't even think there will be any in the spring/summer, so what should I do? I want to work, and I love hard work, I love to learn and I want to maybe one day go off on my own, but I think that working for someone else may be a better deal. What do you guys think?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

apzimmermann said:


> I have posted a few times before on here, and I have gotten great responses. I have asked about tools, paint and doors. I figure myself to be a learning carpenter, I know that I am far from the best, but I can read a tape, cut a straight line, pound a nail etc. but now I want to find a job where I can put all these together. This is where the problem lies, see its winter here in Rochester and there doesn't seem to be any work. I don't even think there will be any in the spring/summer, so what should I do? I want to work, and I love hard work, I love to learn and I want to maybe one day go off on my own, but I think that working for someone else may be a better deal. What do you guys think?


I'm not in your area so I can't help you find work, however I can tell you once you do find it, there are three things to remember, show up early, stay late and volunteer for the hard stuff. You do that, and your well on your way to becoming a permanent member of the crew.


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

wow aren't you up late. I have always had a can do attitude, I was brought up in the country, work as labor on a horse ranch, went into the military and now I just want to work hard, the pay really isn't so much of an issue, I kinda figure that I'll get paid what i'm worth. I'm 36 so I know that its a little late to be hopping into the trades but I have done other stuff like this in the past and I want to do it full time. I know that I DO have experience and I am scared that I will be viewed as just a warm body, which is okay as long as there is opportunity. I will walk through walls as long as someone gives me a chance.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

apzimmermann said:


> wow aren't you up late. I have always had a can do attitude, I was brought up in the country, work as labor on a horse ranch, went into the military and now I just want to work hard, the pay really isn't so much of an issue, I kinda figure that I'll get paid what i'm worth. I'm 36 so I know that its a little late to be hopping into the trades but I have done other stuff like this in the past and I want to do it full time. I know that I DO have experience and I am scared that I will be viewed as just a warm body, which is okay as long as there is opportunity. I will walk through walls as long as someone gives me a chance.


It's only midnight here. Your in NY? Pretty damn cold there isn't it?


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

Yep good ole NY. Actually its in the mid 30s right now, we are getting freezing rain at the moment. Last week it was down in the single digits. I work at the airport in Rochester NY which is a huge reason why i want to get into the trades so bad. I work 4 10hr nights thurs-sun and it sucks. On my days off I do try to get odd jobs here and there so I kinda keep busy with carpentry but its not close to the amount I want to do.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Accept your role as a warm body to secure a position. If you show up early, work late, and get dirty you will distinguish yourself quickly.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, you will need to "earn" yourself into that role. If you show that you are a pound the pavement kind of guy, that will catch on very quickly.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Seems like even in the single digits here in Colorado, there is always work being done. I'm sure you can find folks doing construction almost any time of the year where you are. Why not look in to Habitat for Humanity? I know it's a volunteer gig but there is always a contractor on site where they use paid employees for their regular jobs. Contractors are always looking for good hard workers. Seems to me a good way to get experience and get your foot in the door.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I've worked all my life in cold climates, and I've always worked straight through the winter. I can count on one hand how many times we went home or stayed home because it was too cold..... I'm sure someone is working in Rochester NY.... Now get out there and meet some bosses.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

How far are you willing to drive? A hour??


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Winter in Rochester is a tough time to find a job in the construction trades. I spent two winters looking for work after steady work during the warmer months. Back then I was on a framing crew and work would run out in the winter. Some builders keep going but the ones hiring were the same ones hiring all year round. There's a reason for that.

I like your attitude and interest in the trades. After the Christmas holiday is over I'll make a few phone calls and see if I can't help you out.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> Winter in Rochester is a tough time to find a job in the construction trades. I spent two winters looking for work after steady work during the warmer months. Back then I was on a framing crew and work would run out in the winter. Some builders keep going but *the ones hiring were the same ones hiring all year round. There's a reason for that.*
> 
> I like your attitude and interest in the trades. After the Christmas holiday is over I'll make a few phone calls and see if I can't help you out.


what reason?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

asgoodasdead said:


> what reason?


they have high turnover.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

well duh, but why? don't pay their guys?


----------



## cowboysdad (Nov 10, 2013)

apzimmermann,

Thanks for posting this question/thread. I posted one similair in the Business section, and made note that my real resume worthy experience so far is only sales. But I have been working in carpentry on the side for a number of years now. I'm 35 and now pursuing this full time also.

Just wanted to say thanks, and it is nice to see someone from back home (grew up just west of the city) going after this at the same time.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

asgoodasdead said:


> well duh, but why? don't pay their guys?


Low pay, uninviting work environment, screamers. 

I remember working for one guy who paid us by the minute. He also expected us to have the tools, cords, hoses, etc. out and ready to go by 7 (starting tile) but wouldn't pay until the 7 am starting time. I told him I wouldn't work until I was on the clock in case I fell or got injured and had to collect w/c. I could also frame, sheet, cut out openings, tyvek, and get it ready to stand by the time his next set of plates were laid out. And I don't consider myself an especially fast framer. 11 bucks an hour with (at the time) 3 years of framing experience.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

we just had a guy who showed up, worked one day, and quit claiming our lead guy was "disrespectful" cause he yelled at him to work faster. guess he never worked on a production framing crew before. he never even asked for his day's pay. idiot.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That is disrespectful, and ignorant. If you have to yell to make a point you're the idiot.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

he barely raised his voice and this guy was working at a snail's pace.


----------



## cowboysdad (Nov 10, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> That is disrespectful, and ignorant. If you have to yell to make a point you're the idiot.


Amen!


----------

